# Best Case Protection With Belt Clip



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to get some opioins on cases for GS3 with belt clip option. I have an otterbox defender but, the ruber seems flimsy and doesnt fit well. It was working ok for a while but, anyone who has knows particulars get stuck under the cover so you remove the case to clean the screen etc...

Any other options or is otterbox the best with the option of a belt clip.

Thanks


----------



## serx7 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've used Seidio Surface cases w/ matching holster on my DroidX & Galaxy Nexus and had good experiences w/ fit & protection. Not as robust as the Otterbox but always was enough for my use. I recently picked up a GS3 and will probably go that route w/ the case/holster again. Seidio also offers an 'Active' line of cases/holsters too, which seem to offer a little stronger protection than the Surface line.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

You sure you don't want to rethink the whole 'beltclip' thing?


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> You sure you don't want to rethink the whole 'beltclip' thing?


But I've got one that matches my fanny-pack!


----------

